
Tesla Motors - A Letter to Customers - auferstehung
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog2/
======
rms
Did anyone here buy one? Please come here and brag and tell us your thoughts
on your non-existent transmission.

------
bayareaguy
_When the final transmission is ready, we will retrofit all cars, at Tesla's
expense, to meet the promised performance specifications._

For what those things cost I'd expect more than that.

~~~
jmzachary
What more would you expect?

~~~
bayareaguy
As it stands they are selling a promise that someday things will be better
than they are. Since that's not something you can easily exchange for actual
value, I think a more fair arrangement would be for them to sell the initial
inferior product at a discount and charge separately for the retrofit when it
becomes available.

